

Example Project Using Chicken Scheme on Android - pmelendez
https://github.com/chicken-mobile/example

======
wukix
For Lisp-ness on both Android and iOS there is also mocl,
[https://wukix.com/mocl](https://wukix.com/mocl)

~~~
gcb0
how's dealing with UI on those two projects? couldn't grasp anything on this
front from the code i found on the few pages i skimmed :)

------
programminggeek
I think projects like this are interesting if only because it gets dangerously
close to the idea of having one language and codebase across all platforms.
There is something incredibly appealing about that concept, but it never seems
to be something that is easily accomplished or well executed.

It seems like you end up with either worse applications that can't give the
full "native" experience in terms of speed/responsiveness, or you end up with
some kind of emulation layer at the UI level that gives a consistent, but
worse experience across platforms. In either case, it never quite turns out as
planned.

The closest I've seen to this working is maybe games written in C++ that can
be fairly easily built for different mobile platforms with a few native
language bits done via a bridge where needed.

~~~
fhd2
> The closest I've seen to this working is maybe games written in C++ that can
> be fairly easily built for different mobile platforms with a few native
> language bits done via a bridge where needed.

Speaking for the game industry, C++ is probably the only thing you can use
almost everywhere. Some handhelds/consoles have certification gates and their
own weird compilers. And almost every platform that runs games can run native
code to some extent. Even browsers lately, if indirectly, with stuff like
Emscripten and PNaCl.

So languages that compile to C (like Chicken) or have embeddable lightweight
interpreters (like Lua) are similarly portable.

~~~
cageface
It's pretty ironic but it's true. C++ is your best option if you need code
that works on multiple platforms. You could always write in C I guess but
personally I find C too low level for app development.

